# What is the difference between DK and worsted weight?



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

I've been reading about DK a lot on this forum. I don't understand what the difference is between DK and worsted weight.

I just recently found a pattern I want to knit, but it calls for DK and I don't know if DK is smaller than worsted weight, or larger. Would someone please tell me?

I've been knitting for over 40 years, and since most of my knitting is afghans, I use worsted weight, so I don't know what DK looks and feels like.

If DK is smaller than ww, can it be used on a standard gauge knitting machine, or, if it is larger, would I need to use it on my bulky?

Also, there is a yarn that others on here have used for baby and children's sweaters that I love, but don't know what it is...it somehow makes what looks like stripes and also at the same time makes what looks like tiny flowers in some of the stripes. I LOVE that yarn, can anyone help me?

I've hung around the forum long enough to know that you knowledgeable ladies will help me "understand" DK. 

Thanks,

Nancy


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/weight.html
Sould have a 3 on the label, about knitting machine, sorry no idea.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

DK is slightly lighter weight than worsted. Here in the U.S. it is classified as a #3 weight class while worsted is a #4 weight class. (Most U.S. yarns have the weight class on the label, but not all of them.)

I'm sure you could use DK on a knitting machine that works for worsted, but I don't know what gauge you would get. It would yeild a looser fabric than you would normally get with worsted yarn.

http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/weight.html


----------



## Vickie2249 (Mar 13, 2012)

The yarn you are looking for, I think, is Bernat Baby Jacquard and I absolutely adore it but unfortunately it's not available here in the UK BUT you can buy similar yarns from ICE Yarns and King Cole - the King Cole yarn is called Splash. I have to say that the Bernat looks like the superior yarn but I can't be certain because I haven't knitted with any of them. Good Luck.

Vickie xox


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Here a good definition of the different weights. Search under DK versus Worsted Weight and you will find several.

http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/weight.html


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

Well, now I feel like such a "duh" moment! How could I forget the Craft Yarn Council? I've gone there many a time to find answers to questions...but this time I can only say it's a "senior moment!"

Thanks to those who answered my questions so quickly.

I knew the KP ladies would come through for me (and as always, for others!).

Vickie2249, I'm checking out those yarns right now! 

Nancy


----------



## jill the pill (Apr 14, 2011)

Vickie2249 said:


> The yarn you are looking for, I think, is Bernat Baby Jacquard and I absolutely adore it but unfortunately it's not available here in the UK BUT you can buy similar yarns from ICE Yarns and King Cole - the King Cole yarn is called Splash. I have to say that the Bernat looks like the superior yarn but I can't be certain because I haven't knitted with any of them. Good Luck.
> 
> Vickie xox


I have both the Bernat and King Cole yarns. The Bernat is softer. I buy almost all of my DK yarn from England. The DK is much thinner than the worsted weight that you can buy here. It's just a little bit thicker than sport weight sold here. I use DK to knit almost all my baby clothes. I really enjoy knitting with it.


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

Vickie, that is what I want the DK for. I have a granddaughter who is due in Nov. and I want to make a "boy" sweater set for the baby. I've still got plenty of afghans to do, but want to get back to sweater knitting.

Thanks for your help!

Nancy


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

http://www.k2tog.com.au/index.php?main_page=page&id=5&chapter=4


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

The headings on the attached page may prove helpful.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

As far as I know DK(8 ply in Aust) is America's light worsted.


----------



## Joolieknits (Jul 18, 2012)

I use Knit Picks sport Brava and my gauge is the same as DK. So maybe do a couple of swatches to see what yarn works out to the same gauge for you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mavisb said:


> As far as I know DK(8 ply in Aust) is America's light worsted.


Although I've seen charts _mentioning_ 'light worsted', I've yet to see a ball band that *says* it. There are worsted weights that are thinner/skimpier than others, but the blamed manufacturers can't seem to settle on a standard - not yet anyway.


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

I posted this recently and found it helpful for simple yarn basics. It explains each yarn weight & gives the stitch per inch (gauge) for different yarn weights. I found it to be a great easy reference. 
http://www.greenmountainknittingbags.com/subpagesindex/knittingtips.php


----------



## imabrummie (Mar 5, 2011)

I have found that DK is nearer a sports weight than a worsted weight. In fact I have used sports weight on DK patterns and it seems to work perfectly.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I have Bernat baby jacquard that I knit with a size US 3 needle to make a 0-3 Baby Surprise Jacket. Just got a 100g Stylecraft WonderSoft made in the UK in a lovely shade of pink that is about the same weight.

DK should be knit with a US size 5 to 7 depending on how tightly you work to get gauge, where worsted would need a 7 to 9.

I have had success using any particular children's pattern with different weight yarns and compatible needles to get different sizes. BSJ can run from preemie to 18 month; it is all in the gauge.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> mavisb said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I know DK(8 ply in Aust) is America's light worsted.
> ...


Which is why I despise that simplistic numbering system - "4" for a worsted weight, etc. Doesn't give anywhere NEAR an accurate enough reading. Best thing to do is to use the "ball band gauge" - the number of stitches over four inches on the recommended needle size for that yarn!

As for DK - research done a few years ago, when I first started working at a yarn store, taught me that the term originated many years ago, when the most common yarn weights were either Aran weight for making warm sweaters and knitting worsted (which referred more to the way the wool was spun than the size of the yarn) which was also used for warm sweaters, or fingering weight used for baby garments and socks and gloves and such.

Of course, people wanted to knit items that were in between - not the heavy warm sweaters, nor invest the time in making an adult garment from such thin yarn... so, the began doubling the fingering yarn - holding two strands together to knit with. Double knitting weight yarn was born....

And, since fingering weight yarn was generally made up of four plies of wool, DK weight yarns were made with 8 plies.

Now, though, all weights of yarn can be made from any number of actual plies of spun fibre... I've seen thin baby yarns that could be separated into as many as five plies, as well as bulky yarns that were simply one thick ply!


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

DK is the norm here in the UK. It is a standard 8 ply -worsted is equivalent to our aran -10 ply.


----------



## annagemma (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi, Nancy,

Here in the U.K. we don't have yarn called worsted weight.
Our D.K. usually uses metric 4mm needles. I believe that is American size 5

Hope this helps,
annagemma


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

Rose_Rose said:


> I've been reading about DK a lot on this forum. I don't understand what the difference is between DK and worsted weight.
> 
> I just recently found a pattern I want to knit, but it calls for DK and I don't know if DK is smaller than worsted weight, or larger. Would someone please tell me?
> 
> ...


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

I noticed last week that JoAnn's carried Bernat Baby Jacquard.

Bev


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi. DK is 8ply and worsted is 10 ply (I think)


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

Nancy, you can use the baby yarn on the standard knitting machine, but you need to use a high tension on your carriage & mast. It is also good to weave with on the machine.


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

Stitchwizz said:


> I noticed last week that JoAnn's carried Bernat Baby Jacquard.
> 
> Bev


Thanks! The next time I go to Joann's I'll check the baby jacquard out!

Nancy


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Sport Weight (fine weight)is 5.75 to 6.5 sts per inch on U.S. size 3-5 needles (3.25 to 3.75 metric) D-E hook

DK (Light Weight) is 5.5 to 6 sts per inch on U.S. size 5-6 needles (3.75 to 4.25 metric) F hook

Worsted (Medium Weight) is 4-5 sts per inch on U.S. size 7-9 needles (4.5 to 5.5 metric) G-H hook


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I am teaching my SIL to knit. She has found a pattern calling for a cotton DK yarn. We looked up the yarn and it is quite pricey. I think a worsted weight cotton like Sugar and Cream would be ok since it is a backpack and it doesn't seem to be as heavy as other worsted weight yarns. Would it really matter to use a slightly heavier yarn? Any thoughts?


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

smontero237 said:


> I am teaching my SIL to knit. She has found a pattern calling for a cotton DK yarn. We looked up the yarn and it is quite pricey. I think a worsted weight cotton like Sugar and Cream would be ok since it is a backpack and it doesn't seem to be as heavy as other worsted weight yarns. Would it really matter to use a slightly heavier yarn? Any thoughts?


In this case, no it wouldn't. Yours will be slightly bigger than the pattern (and even though it seems thin, it really isn't as thin as a dk cotton) but since it isn't a garment, the only adjustments you might want to make will be in the straps.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

Roxycatlady, thank you. That is what I was thinking but I wanted another opinion.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Won't cotton stretch with weight and especially when it gets wet.

What yarn content is suggested?


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

oma lisa said:


> I posted this recently and found it helpful for simple yarn basics. It explains each yarn weight & gives the stitch per inch (gauge) for different yarn weights. I found it to be a great easy reference.
> http://www.greenmountainknittingbags.com/subpagesindex/knittingtips.php


Thanks for this site Oma lisa. I have some yarn at home which I bought at a tent sale and I really don't know whether it is sport or dk. Isn't there another way of knowing, where you wrap the yarn around a ruler to the 1" mark?


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Judy M said:


> Sport Weight (fine weight)is 5.75 to 6.5 sts per inch on U.S. size 3-5 needles (3.25 to 3.75 metric) D-E hook
> 
> DK (Light Weight) is 5.5 to 6 sts per inch on U.S. size 5-6 needles (3.75 to 4.25 metric) F hook
> 
> Worsted (Medium Weight) is 4-5 sts per inch on U.S. size 7-9 needles (4.5 to 5.5 metric) G-H hook


Judy, how does one measure 1/2 stitch


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

If it is 5 1/2 stitches per inch, measure 2 inches and you should have 11 sts. 


crjc said:


> Judy M said:
> 
> 
> > Sport Weight (fine weight)is 5.75 to 6.5 sts per inch on U.S. size 3-5 needles (3.25 to 3.75 metric) D-E hook
> ...


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> If it is 5 1/2 stitches per inch, measure 2 inches and you should have 11 sts.
> 
> 
> crjc said:
> ...


Thank you MarilynKnits.


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

I think that others have address what DK yarn is, my comment is concerning the knitting machine. You can use DK on the standard gauge machine using the garter carriage. This is because the garter carriage can knit looser than you standard carriage. Usually, DK weight knits well on mid-gauge (6.5-8mm) machines. It can also be knit on your bulky at lower tensions. Problem with knitting it on the bulky is that you will not be able to knit for larger sizes since your stitch gauge will be 5.5 - 6 sts per inch.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Sport and DK weights seem to confuse many and I'm not exactly sure why that is. These are yarns with different gauges..and in Europe..different "plys". The "chain retail" industry seems to have spread some rumors that these two different types of yarns are interchangeable and they are NOT.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I didn't think of it streching. The pattern called for 100% cotton. I know the straps have grosgrain ribbon but she has the book and I can't check the pattern to see if it is lined. Maybe she should use a blended yarn. If so what would you look for?


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

crjc said:


> oma lisa said:
> 
> 
> > I posted this recently and found it helpful for simple yarn basics. It explains each yarn weight & gives the stitch per inch (gauge) for different yarn weights. I found it to be a great easy reference.
> ...


My google search revealed this in regard to using a ruler to determine yarn weight:
If using a ruler, start an inch in from the end and wrap the yarn around the ruler for at least an inch. Make sure that your wraps are touching but not overlapping.
Once you've wrapped an inch, count the number of wraps per inch. In general 5 or fewer wraps is considered super bulky, 6 to 8 is bulky, 9 to 11 is worsted/medium, 12 to 14 is light, 15 to 18 is fine and above 19 is super fine.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

oma lisa said:


> crjc said:
> 
> 
> > oma lisa said:
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Brambleberry (Jan 14, 2014)

I am in the UK so DK is a very familiar term to me..it is finer than aran weight knitted on a metric size 4mm needle. 
I have noticed than French have different weights again. I am knitting a baby cardigan by Phildar and the wool Pronostic is not as thin as 4ply nor as thick as DKit is in the middlebut is on 3mm needles ( which I would usually use for 4ply) but gives a tighter finishhaving said that the French would put 4ply on a thinner needle.


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

I just knit up a swatch and check the gauge. It doesn't matter what it is called, DK, Sport, etc as long as you get the gauge you want and you are pleased with the fabric--not too stiff or too loose. I don't get too concerned with names, and here in the US we don't label yarns by PLY. The gauge on the ball band gives a suggested needle size. It depends on how you knit, the type of needle you use and sometimes even the color of yarn you have used.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

MASHEPP said:


> It doesn't matter what it is called, DK, Sport, etc as long as you get the gauge you want and you are pleased with the fabric--not too stiff or too loose.


EXACTLY!!!! But -- the "label" or "name" or "category" or whatever gives you a starting point to swatch - - I mean, if the pattern calls for a fingering yarn, and you start swatching with bulky.... At least, knowing the difference, you can start out with something closer!!


----------



## Brambleberry (Jan 14, 2014)

I have not found wool to suit Phildar or Pingouin patterns in the UK. I am glad Phildar is online now. MY knitting tension seems to suit the French patterns for some reason...


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

If the yarn is thicker than 4 ply and thinner than DK it could be either a 5 ply (Aussie) or 7 ply as in Caressa. What a lovely mix of size yarns we all cope with.


----------

